# So sorry now that we sold the Seapointer



## hajjah (Feb 13, 2009)

:annoyed: 


After an entire year, my friend finally received the funds for the sale of her week via Cape Escapes.  The funds were just transferred to her account.  Here is the amount she received after an entire year of back and forth and submitting documents to South Africa.  In the end, she probably spent more money to send the documents.

*The payment made to you was calculated as follows :

Purchase price       R4500.00

Deductions  
commission  R900.00
VAT             R126.00
2007 M/Fee  R1920.86 
TOTAL         R2946.86 

Balance remaining was R1553.14 and this was the figure we remitted at the bank for you. There would have been a small amount to pay towards your foreign exchange fee but all in all the figures look correct.

Kind regards,
Marlize van Zyl*


This amounts to *$156.04*, plus, the maintenace fees for 2007 were already paid.  It certainly was not worth the hassle.  I was the one emailing back and forth for her.  Now that the Seapointer is exchanging with RCI again, she would have been better off keeping the darn week.  What a waste of time and energy.  


*Correction:*  The amount received in the account was *$110.00*, not $156.04 which I had calculated via the exchange rate.  What a waste!


By the way, I sold 4 South African timeshares about three years ago to friends/staff members.  They were at Dikhololo, Mt. Amanzi, and Perna Perna Mossel Bay.  It was so much easier selling/transferring ownership to someone else rather than to a company.  This friend got rid of the Seapointer only because it was no longer exchanging with RCI until recently.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 13, 2009)

*Whoa!  Thanks For Sharing.*




hajjah said:


> What a waste of time and energy.


Thanks for the cautionary tale. 

If I ever take a notion to sell off Lowveld Lodge, that experience will sure make me think twice before going ahead. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## philemer (Feb 14, 2009)

hajjah said:


> *The payment made to you was calculated as follows :
> 
> Purchase price       R4500.00
> 
> ...



Was the 2007 week not used/traded by your friend? That's not Cape Escape's fault. She/he should have pd. the fees/levy in 2006 and used/traded the week. I traded through RCI and got some decent trades. When RCI wasn't accepting deposits the Independent companies were. 

I sold my Seapointer, in 2006/2007, also through C.E. and the whole process took about 6 months. I received about $450, which is what I'd paid for it 4 yrs. previous. I was happy.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 16, 2009)

No, the resort made an error.  The maintenance had been paid and the week was used by my friend.  Their records showed that the fees for 2007 had not been paid and my friend could not find her paperwork showing that she paid.  She paid for 2007 & 08 at the same time.  As a matter of fact, she used the week in 2008, so how could she have used that week if it had not been paid?  The fees must be paid in order for the resort to spacebank with RCI.  The entire process was really a waste of time.


----------

